# ported box vs infinite baffle



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

OK so I have a choice to make a infinite baffle with the subs firing forward and the infinite baffle will be having the box sealed from the cabin so no back waves. 

Option 2

Build the same exact thing but with a ported box. 

Someone name me the pros and cons for these 2 ideas.

Cause I am under the impression that a ported box with subs firing forwards and box is sealed from the trunk to the cabin that it is louder.

this is a example of a ported box with it firing forwards the box is sealed from the cabin.


----------



## voltij (Feb 15, 2011)

Sealed will be slightly louder
Sealed will have higher power handling
Sealed is just about retard-proof
IB will have somewhere between slightly and significantly better SQ depending on the sub
IB runs risk of bottoming out subs if you aren't careful
IB will leave you with more room in the trunk

I'll let someone else continue the list...

EDIT: Oops misread the question lol


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

jbl w12gti's are the subs

also I am needing to know about a ported vs infinite baffle both firing forward as u can see there is no back waves hitting because the trunk is sealed from the cabin as i show in the picture.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

voltij said:


> PORTED will be SIGNIFICANTLY louder
> PORTED will have higher power handling
> PORTED is NOT retard-proof
> IB will have somewhere between slightly and significantly better SQ depending on the sub
> ...


FIXED


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

the wgti is just about the best "I can do just about anything very well" sub. what are your priorities?
trunk space, sonic purity, most output.....


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

trunks9_us said:


> OK so I have a choice to make a infinite baffle with the subs firing forward and the infinite baffle will be having the box sealed from the cabin so no back waves.
> 
> Option 2
> 
> ...


Just do an Infinite Ported  No baffle behind the woofers but a port just like in the pictures (Tuned to 20Hz with a port length of 1' lol) 

Kelvin


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

onlu infinite baffle i've herd was 
my moms avalon
and 4 15's 
really depends on what you are looking to get out of it . Personally i say ported because it will rid rattles


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> Cause I am under the impression that a ported box with subs firing forwards and box is sealed from the trunk to the cabin that it is louder.


If your intent is just loud, ported.. 

That should go without saying considering ported designs are typically +6db louder inherently..

IB = +0db
Sealed = +3db
Ported = +6db
Bandpass = +6-10db

As a basic rule of thumb..


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> If your intent is just loud, ported..
> 
> That should go without saying considering ported designs are typically +6db louder inherently..
> 
> ...


Not at 30Hz. Otherwise that is right.

Sealed: easy, small, not lots of low bass ok for higher bass (>40Hz)
unless you spend a lot on the sub and a huge amp.

IB: More SQ sound, gets low, no box, not the best for SPL. Best way to make IB work is get the right subs, put more and/or larger subs in to make for more output.

Ported: Best output, harder to get right, larger box, can sound great or SPL.

BP: large box, usually have narrow response range, harder to get right, can have more output than ported but gets real narrow and may be hard to integrate, has more delay.

I'd love to see someone do quad IB with the 15s I have, they are only $40 each with free shipping. You would have to fold them (the baffle) in there somehow, and if you ported them they could really dig low. Cone area is king with IB, xmax helps too but is usually more costly. I would do it just for fun, but trying to save weight and trunk space in that car.


----------

